# Happy Mother's Day !!



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to wish all the mothers out there a happy mothers day.. Everyone going through a difficult time with either a separation or divorce needs to know that they are thought of.. Your kids will always love you no matter what happens in your situation... I wish the best to all Mom's on this day.........


----------



## foreverhurt (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Skinman! I also wish all the mothers a Happy Mothers Day. Holidays are the worse to deal with, but we all can do it!!


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I wished my wife (we've been separated 14 months now), a Happy Mothers Day and thanked her for being a great mother to our kids. I also assisted the kids in picking something nice out for her.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day! Holidays do seem worse with an unhappy marriage. All I asked for today is a day off from watching the kids, and hubby is dozing off on the couch now. I hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Sensitive said:


> Happy Mother's Day! Holidays do seem worse with an unhappy marriage. All I asked for today is a day off from watching the kids, and hubby is dozing off on the couch now. I hope everyone else is having a better day.


and you're on the computer. both of you, independent of one another, decide now to make this a great day, for the kids, okay. i'm gona go mow the lawn, kids and wife are gonna take a drive to a geologic wonder near where we live to sightsee. i'm gonna work at this.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Malibu17 said:


> I wished my wife (we've been separated 14 months now), a Happy Mothers Day and thanked her for being a great mother to our kids. I also assisted the kids in picking something nice out for her.


:iagree: just a pity more arent like you.


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

my daughter was the only thing getting me through today. my ex showed up at my job for no reason (eventhough he'll say it was a good one). he said happy mother's day, but i know it wasn't sincere. he didn't help my daughter pick out a present (not that i was expecting him to) he just made me feel like complete sh!t.

like i said, my daughter got me throught today. she made me breakfast i bed. completely her idea. it was so sweet


----------

